# MOSCOW | Prime Park | 148m x 4 | 41 fl x 4 | 144m | 40 fl | 137m | 38 fl | 127m | 35 fl | 117m | 32 fl | U/C



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

Type: residential
Total area: 380 000 sq m

Design: DYER
Project: APEX
Developer: Optima Development














































DYER http://groupdyer.com/project/avia-city/
APEX http://apex-project.ru/projects/prime-park
https://www.instagram.com/p/Ba8v-_JA1i2/?taken-by=apexprojectbureau
Website https://primepark.ru/?utm_source=adwords&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=%2Bпрайм%20%2Bпарк&utm_content=text3_294641871085&utm_campaign=Brand_Search&utm_placement=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIzdefk7PR3gIVkJQYCh1zZATNEAAYASAAEgLIYfD_BwE


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

October 2018


dars-dm said:


> *12.10*
> Вешают ветрозащиту


November 2018


Kirgam said:


> *11 ноября 2018*


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

November 2018



dars-dm said:


> *30.11*


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

upd


mr. MyXiN said:


> *04.01.2019*


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Feb 2019*



dars-dm said:


> *15.2*


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*March 2019*



Kirgam said:


> *10 марта 2019*


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

In skyline.



Aleksey said:


> 31 марта 2019


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Apr 2019*



dars-dm said:


> *12.4*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://hostingkartinok.com/show-image.php?id=8923023bdebb3f17d20b5b1dade25776


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

October 2019



Kirgam said:


> *17 октября 2019*





Aleksey said:


> 3 октября 2019 С популярной точки)


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

Kirgam said:


> *15 ноября 2019*


...


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

archmaket.ru novostroev.ru stroi.mos.ru youtube.com Kirgam skyscrapercity.com domkad.ru


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

🆙


----------

